# Kubota and Blizzard



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

Just installed this for one of our customers.
It is a 720 Blizzard.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thats a great looking set up there


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks like a pretty nice set up. I think I would have went with a Boss though.


----------



## NitroX5 (Aug 24, 2010)

They are going to love that Kubota! Lots of power and traction to spare. Happy Plowing!


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

mercer_me;1124775 said:


> That looks like a pretty nice set up. I think I would have went with a Boss though.


Why would you have went with the Boss over the Blizzard?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Wallace;1135538 said:


> Why would you have went with the Boss over the Blizzard?


The Boss looks like it gos up higher. I know Boss makes a good plow and I heard of quite a few people having problems with Blizzard. I also like the Smart Hitch 2 better than the Power Hitch.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

Well considering this is a 7'2" plow with no counter weight and we still got 9" at the lowest part, which is the shoe. I think that is pretty close to being the best.
The customer had the factory Kubota plow on it last year and tore it up.
He told me he was looking at the Boss but liked that Blizzard was a fully welded plow. That was his reason for the purchase.


----------

